# Arrow and head



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I am new to bow and would like to know what are good choice/preference for arrow and head for hog? for deer? for compound bow? for crossbow? Thanks.


----------



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

That is a deep question and you are about to get a bunch of different answers. There is no one right answer to any of those questions. I would suggest going to a reputable bow shop and talking with them. They can get you started on the right path, and then let your experience and success or failures decide for you.But hear this... nothing, and I mean nothing will substitute for practice. Good luck!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

^^^ Thanks. There are so many choice for arrows and heads just like cartridges and they are are not cheap. Just don't like to spend money on the wrong stuffs.


----------



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

I use a fixed 100 grain Muzzy 3 blade and have never had issues. They are inexpensive and accurate. No chance of a blade not opening up causing a wounded animal and long grueling blood trail. Not saying they are the best, but a great place to start for sure. I also use Gold Tip Arrows. Your length and weight will be determined by your set up. A more slimmer diameter arrow will offer better penetration. I still use the Whisker Bisquit arrow rest. It's not the latest and greatest, but the first time you lose a shot opportunity because your arrow falls off the rest, or the angle is to steep, then you will second guess your choice and kick yourself for it. I shoot and old Mathew's Switchback XT, and love it. There are of course many faster, prettier, and newer bows on the market, but I am comfortable with it and trust in your equipment goes a long way. If I miss, it's on me. If it's your equipment failing, then it's still your fault. Don't fall for all of the new bells and whistles that are out there. It doesn't matter if you bow shoots a 1000 fps, if it isn't easy to draw and hold, and if it isn't accurate, then its just an expensive paper weight. You don't have to break the bank to get started. A good quality used bow is just as effective as a new one. And above all else, practice. Hope this helps you some!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

How about Slick Trick fixed 100 or 125 grain? I like fixed, but mentioned Slick Tricks over Muzzy because of .035 thick blade.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Its a tough ??? Fixed have one advantage they stay together(mostly) and are always open...and in general penetrate well..Tuning can be issue...I had great luck with Thunderhead/Muzzy not saying rest are bad just aint used..
Mechanical have one advantage they tune easy...and cut a wide path..(which can be blessing or monster) some want to open in flight, some don't open..If its wide 2 blade and 1 blade catches a hard bone and the other soft they want to turn some..and can be problem..I have had good luck with Swhacker but they can turn...They shoot like field points 

Idealy if you could find something that would shoot in both Bow and Xbow it would be Fantastic...Its doable..but a challange which is practice and that makes you a better shot..
But always remember its where you hit them that is #1; not recomended but a field point through heart lung is Deadly within a few hundred yard...when The best broadhead sharp and wide in the guts ain't.not for hours and or days and miles


----------

